# High-definition 4Kx2K TVs need another 3-5 years to become widespread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The 4K TVs only are useful for the largest TVs. 4K might be useful for the 70' and larger TVs, but those are not the core of the market. There is not any meaningful source material that uses 4 resolution. 4K demand will there fore remain low for for the forseeable future.


----------

